
Amino: Desktop Bioengineering for Everyone - metakermit
https://www.indiegogo.com/projects/amino-desktop-bioengineering-for-everyone#/
======
cstross
Right now this is effectively an app program for cell/tissue cultures -- it's
somewhat oversold, but as an MIT project spin-off there are signs that at
least _some_ thought has gone into it. It's a long way from being as general
purpose as even a cheap home 3D printer, though.

Expect a media firestorm of panic over "Frankenstein teens in basement
bacterial gene hack horror" about 15 minutes after this hits the regular news
cycle, because unfortunately there's no sign that the folks behind the glossy
kickstarter have thought about how the panicky public at large will receive
this.

When it dies down? High schools will fall on this with shrieks of
glee/suspensions and witch hunts (depending on the attitude of the
headteachers and board).

